# World Championships



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is the link to the World Championships in Leipzig Germany.

Best of luck to all our fellow Canadian Archers.

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/default.asp?s_id=0&link_id=53


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks teach! 

EDIT: To save others poking around, you've got to click the "results" link on the left side of the page to see the actual results... Looks like scoring conditions were pretty rough!


----------



## marzo2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ohhhh have you look at the scores our mens recurve team as shoot!!!!

Great shooting guys !


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome shooting - guys


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Very Impressive shooting by all.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

*Canadian boys light up Leipzeig!!!*

Canadian boys light up Leipzeig!!!

Great shooting boys! keep up the good work!

Allan


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Huge congrats to our recuve mens team...great scores by all!!! I cant remember the last 1300 by a mens recurve at a world championship, so to have all 3 archers break 1310 is a big event. Hopefully they continue to shoot like they can and win some spots on the line in Beijing!!


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations to the Canadian Recurve men all qualifying with such good scores. And as a team, qualifying higher than the US men! There's just something cool about Canadians being ahead of Americans


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*team round*

If they win there first team match we have 3 spots at the olympics next year


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*individual eliminations*

big congrats to Dietmar for making it through his bracket, he had some huge scores in some matchs and even knocked off the top ranked american roger willet.

i couldnt find out when any of the semis will be held, but i cant wait to see the results

huge congrats D, good luck to the recurve men and women in their matches


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The finals are on Sunday.... for everyone. Check the schedule tab on the left side.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like Kevin T is also in the game as well. Congrats to the 2 of them for some awesome shooting.

Cheers,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Kevin T lost a tough one on his last match yesterday. Ending up 8th in the world championships is a victory in it's self. Great shooting Kevin.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*is it just me .....*

I can't get back on your link araz ..... site "crashed" a few times yesterday (guess due to volume) and I can't get on at all this AM :sad:

PintoJK


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

pintojk said:


> I can't get back on your link araz ..... site "crashed" a few times yesterday (guess due to volume) and I can't get on at all this AM :sad:
> 
> PintoJK


try it now I just got thru with no prob Pinto (maybe I got your space)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Crispin's out now by just 1 point .....*

:sad:

lost 111 to 112, Crispin and Jay Lyons are both out now, but showed well in the Elim's.

Great shooting guys 

PintoJK


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

The good news is that they are both within the top 32!! And they both outranked all of the Americans! They both look like top 20's maybe! This was a huge improvement this year for Canada compared to others. Way to go Canada. Also I like the looks that Mexico lost 2 guys in the first match and Canada had 2 guys go through the first. Its going to be an exciting team event!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Crispin - 17th
Jason - 20th

By the looks of things these 2 may have won 2 Olympic spots for Canada already. The way i determine this is because China already has 3, which moves it back past 16th. Now Korea will win 3 in the team event, etc. This is exciting news. 

What does it matter anyways, Canada is going to beat Mexico and win 3 spots anyways!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds like a very proud brother..... good on ya  We are all proud.... good work to all our guys and gals shooting in Germany. 

Time to rally the troups and cheer on the teams and D in the semi's and finals :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

In past World Championships it took an Individual placing in the low 40s or better to win a spot in the Olympics, so Jay and Crispin are virtually assured of having won spots.
Great Job guys!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*olympic spots*

great job recurve men, congrats on beating mexico and clinching the three spots for the olympics!!! congrats:darkbeer:


----------

